# Potty Training



## kab0116 (Mar 17, 2010)

I've heard that it's possible to train a tiel to go on a newspaper, tissue, etc. Since Noki's current favorite spot to go is my head, I was wondering if anyone knows if it's true and how you'd go about training them?


----------



## NietosBirdsNest (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes you can but it takes awhile and it takes some work. First you have to pay attention to what your tiel does right before he/she goes, like backs up and lifts tail. Then see about how long between poop she goes. Now lets say you want her to go on a paper towel. Put the towel down next to you, wait until its close to the time she has to go and while she is sitting on your finger say what ever word command you want to use, lets say "go poo" keep repeating it til she happens to go and it lands on the paper towel. When that happens make a big deal out of it. In a high voice, all excited say good girl. After a while they figure it out and are potty trained. 
I once had a 4H young lady in my parrot group that had potty trained her parakeet to go in the sink. She always left the cage door opened and the bird was fully winged (which I didn't reconmend) but she would fly out of her cage and go poo in the sink. If she was holding her, she would fly off to the sink to go, it was great.
I once had a Goffin Cockatoo who would run over to his cage (when he was out) and jump on the bottom rail of his cage and poo on the news paper. When I first seen him do this I would praise him and he thought it was a game so he would do it all the time. He never pooed anywhere else. Never on me or on my floor. He would always run to his cage. So I know it can be done, just a lot of work. Good luck and let me know if you accomplish it.


----------



## kab0116 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. Lucky for me, Noki likes to announce to everyone that she's going to poop by screeching, so it should be pretty easy


----------



## peanutlove (Mar 26, 2010)

My new (adult) cockatiel knows I don't like it when he poops on my shoulder. So sometimes he'll wait til after I take him off my shoulder to poop. Or he'll just fly off, and then poop where ever he is :/ 
But I'm making progress  It'll probably be easy to train yours


----------



## spraymillet (Mar 2, 2010)

peanutlove said:


> My new (adult) cockatiel knows I don't like it when he poops on my shoulder. So sometimes he'll wait til after I take him off my shoulder to poop. Or he'll just fly off, and then poop where ever he is :/
> But I'm making progress  It'll probably be easy to train yours


My 'tiel is pretty new, a month with me, and is three months old- and does the same thing. She isn't even particularly bonded to me, she's afraid of hands and rather skittish, but she likes to sit on me and will avoid pooping on me unless she's aiming it off of my body. So I bet your birdy can learn it, every bird knows it poops and the reaction it gets out of its people!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike will sometimes go potty on command. I have not really kept up with it everytime I thought he might need to go, so when I ask Storm to go potty, Spike will go


----------

